# 2 Questions (Zelnorm and Mag Citrate)



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

First off, has anyone that used to take Zelnorm noticed that they started gaining weight since they stopped taking it without changing anything in their diet?Second, is Magnesium Citrate habit forming?When I first started drinking coffee, about 1 month later I got my first bout of IBS. Since then, stimulant laxitives don't work for me. I'd say I probably have to use the Mag Citrate atleast once a month, but I don't want to ever become dependent on it.


----------



## Gyps (May 15, 2007)

Are you still taking the Zelnorm? It was taken off the market just recently due to causing heart problems. I had just been put on it the week before and really helped me then saw the notice about it being pulled for use. As for the citrate I haven't ever used that before so can't help on that. I would think though anything such as a laxative on a long term basis would not be good. Your colon gets dependent on its use. Maybe if you use it only once a month it would be ok but I would run that by the doctor before making it a routine med.I do know that doctors doing colonoscopys can tell if a patient has over used laxatives or not, I have seen the reports in some of our patients before stating that. So it must do something. Just check with your doctor. Having IBS it may be considered the norm for using it though, just I nevre have.


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

Gyps said:


> Are you still taking the Zelnorm? It was taken off the market just recently due to causing heart problems. I had just been put on it the week before and really helped me then saw the notice about it being pulled for use.


Well, as far as I know no causative link between Zelnorm and heart problems has been established. A correlation was found in retrospective studies, and all of the recorded adverse events involved patients with pre-existing cardiovascular disease and/or risk factors.I've noticed that I put on weight a little more easily as compared with two months ago, but then I had just been through three attacks in a row of gastroenteritis. And actually I had started to return to a normal pattern of weight response to food even before stopping the Zelnorm. I'll see how things go when (if?) my Zelmac arrives from Mexico.Can't answer about the Mag Citrate - though once a month doesn't sound like a lot.Overuse of stimulant laxatives is associated with a discoloration of the colonic mucosa called melanosis coli, but I don't know if that's seen with MC use or not.


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

Gyps said:


> Are you still taking the Zelnorm? It was taken off the market just recently due to causing heart problems. I had just been put on it the week before and really helped me then saw the notice about it being pulled for use. As for the citrate I haven't ever used that before so can't help on that. I would think though anything such as a laxative on a long term basis would not be good. Your colon gets dependent on its use. Maybe if you use it only once a month it would be ok but I would run that by the doctor before making it a routine med.I do know that doctors doing colonoscopys can tell if a patient has over used laxatives or not, I have seen the reports in some of our patients before stating that. So it must do something. Just check with your doctor. Having IBS it may be considered the norm for using it though, just I nevre have.


Unfortunatly my doctor is a frauk and I will be taking Zelnorm until the day I run out..which unfortunatly is very soon I'd honestly trade a heart problem for IBS. I just wish there was an easier answer for all of this. I'm afraid of ever becomming laxitive dependent.


----------



## Gyps (May 15, 2007)

WHAT DOES MARKETING SUSPENSION OF ZELNORM MEAN? Novartis will no longer sell or promote Zelnorm in the US pending further discussions with the FDA. I did a search under Zelnorm and this was one question someone had asked on the Mfg website about it. It did mention that the cases had been with pre-existing cardiovascular patients, but that the company had agreed to stop making it and selling it until they review more information with the FDA. It did gone on to say if you had some before taking it just check with your doctor. I would think this is a precaution to weigh the benefits vs the risk for each person. I know that I am going to ask my internal doctor tomorrow at my appt for I did get relief from it. I work for a doctor and we have some samples at the office that I could get and use if the dr tomorrow says its ok.Will let you know what I learn or when learn more on this.


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

DO NOT take magnesium citrate once per month. If you had such a bad reaction to coffee, imagine what a strong stimulant like mag citrate could do to you. I have had 3 different GI doctors (due to moving), and all have said that mag citrate is to be used very rarely (such as, only a few times in life, like before a sig flex procedure).It's horrible to have C, but don't take dangerous laxatives . . .they will only make it worse in the long run


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> DO NOT take magnesium citrate once per month. If you had such a bad reaction to coffee, imagine what a strong stimulant like mag citrate could do to you.


Magnesium citrate is *not* a stimulant laxative. There's no harm in taking it regularly unless you have a problem with your kidneys. It's not the ideal laxative because it could conceivably affect electrolytes and give you too much magnesium, but that's probably not a common problem.


> It's horrible to have C, but don't take dangerous laxatives . . .they will only make it worse in the long run


Magnesium citrate is not dangerous and laxatives will *not* make a constipation problem worse.


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

fizzixgal said:


> I've noticed that I put on weight a little more easily as compared with two months ago, but then I had just been through three attacks in a row of gastroenteritis. And actually I had started to return to a normal pattern of weight response to food even before stopping the Zelnorm. I'll see how things go when (if?) my Zelmac arrives from Mexico.


An update, now that I'm back on Zelnorm: after two days I've dropped 4 lbs. I'm eating normally and drinking enough, no signs of dehydration. Of course, I'm going a lot more than before, so the only thing I can conclude is that I'm 4 lbs of poop lighter.Maybe the weight gain people are noticing off Zelnorm is just more stool in their GI tracts at any given time?


----------



## 23163 (Dec 17, 2005)

those are GREAT news!! I can't wait till mine arrives.... now I'm paranoid that the mexico pharmacy will run out or something ps-I HATED the Amitiza


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Flux,thats wonderful that stimulants wont make me worse- they do work for me but the doctors are always saying" stay away from them.".. is it the senna or any stimulant they refer to and why do they say that?will bisacodyl discolor the colon?Lori


----------



## Kelby (May 23, 2007)

Consgasbloty, could you tell me why you hated the Amitiza? I'm new to this Board. My gastro just put me on Amitiza after MiraLax and magnesium supplements didn't work for me. I really hate the idea of relying on drugs. I'm 46 and have had IBS-C since grade school. Absolutely nothing throughout the course of my life has ever worked (except regular colonics and large doses of stimulant laxatives). Today was my first day taking Amitiza. I felt really tired the first couple of hours after taking it, but then I exercised really hard for 45 minutes and that renewed my energy a bit. Ever since my gastro convinced me I must stop the stimulant laxatives and colonics I've been beyond miserable. Allowed myself to get so consitpated I was seriously sick. Caved and took large dose of ExLax (had to do it). I'm desparate to find a solution, but feel pessimistic that one exists for me. I'd be interested to hear what your problems with the drug were. Thanks.


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

For those of you trying to save your zelnorm stash -I just started taking amitiza ( which I hate by the way) with 1 Zelnorm at night. I tried to go the laxative route until my Mexican supply came. I actually lost 24 pounds not eating. I'm sure you gained weight because of all the horrible stool inside of you because that was what initially happened to me. I guess it blocks water passage too so you could also have water weight. Where did you order Zelnorm it from Mexico. I need more. My IND still hasn't gone through. My supply is only for 2 weeks and I used a week now. What is everyone else doing? I don't want to go back into the hospital.


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

Kelby said:


> Consgasbloty, could you tell me why you hated the Amitiza? I'm new to this Board. My gastro just put me on Amitiza after MiraLax and magnesium supplements didn't work for me. I really hate the idea of relying on drugs. I'm 46 and have had IBS-C since grade school. Absolutely nothing throughout the course of my life has ever worked (except regular colonics and large doses of stimulant laxatives). Today was my first day taking Amitiza. I felt really tired the first couple of hours after taking it, but then I exercised really hard for 45 minutes and that renewed my energy a bit. Ever since my gastro convinced me I must stop the stimulant laxatives and colonics I've been beyond miserable. Allowed myself to get so consitpated I was seriously sick. Caved and took large dose of ExLax (had to do it). I'm desparate to find a solution, but feel pessimistic that one exists for me. I'd be interested to hear what your problems with the drug were. Thanks.


 Hi this is hungry and I was/am on Amitiza. I was also on MiraLax and magnesium and everything available to humans. Amitiza gave me headaches so I take it only at night. It makes me really bloated with pain ( so does the miralax) but I use it along with enemas( I do a partial in the morning) Amitiza didn't work alone but I think it gives a little extra water to it to make the enema easier anyway. I also use sennecot. I just began taking Zelnorm again -which I love but I only have a little but I was too sick to go on with out it. I was becoming really malnourished. I think Amitiza isn't great but I don't have anything else. If it makes you really bloated- I wouldn't do it during the day or it could make you miserable. My doctor told me that he preferred water enemas to laxatives. Maybe you will get lucky with amitiza - who knows.


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

Kelby said:


> Consgasbloty, could you tell me why you hated the Amitiza? I'm new to this Board. My gastro just put me on Amitiza after MiraLax and magnesium supplements didn't work for me. I really hate the idea of relying on drugs. I'm 46 and have had IBS-C since grade school. Absolutely nothing throughout the course of my life has ever worked (except regular colonics and large doses of stimulant laxatives). Today was my first day taking Amitiza. I felt really tired the first couple of hours after taking it, but then I exercised really hard for 45 minutes and that renewed my energy a bit. Ever since my gastro convinced me I must stop the stimulant laxatives and colonics I've been beyond miserable. Allowed myself to get so consitpated I was seriously sick. Caved and took large dose of ExLax (had to do it). I'm desparate to find a solution, but feel pessimistic that one exists for me. I'd be interested to hear what your problems with the drug were. Thanks.


 Hi this is hungry and I was/am on Amitiza. I was also on MiraLax and magnesium and everything available to humans. Amitiza gave me headaches so I take it only at night. It makes me really bloated with pain ( so does the miralax) but I use it along with enemas( I do a partial in the morning) Amitiza didn't work alone but I think it gives a little extra water to it to make the enema easier anyway. I also use sennecot. I just began taking Zelnorm again -which I love but I only have a little but I was too sick to go on with out it. I was becoming really malnourished. I think Amitiza isn't great but I don't have anything else. If it makes you really bloated- I wouldn't do it during the day or it could make you miserable. My doctor told me that he preferred water enemas to laxatives. Maybe you will get lucky with amitiza - who knows.


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

Um, where are you all getting Zelnorm? SHARE!!!


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

Bethany Aubre said:


> Um, where are you all getting Zelnorm? SHARE!!!


http://www.medsmex.com/Some people have also reported success with Tegibs (generic Zelnorm) from http://www.supersavermeds.com/


----------



## 23163 (Dec 17, 2005)

Kelby said:


> Consgasbloty, could you tell me why you hated the Amitiza? I'm new to this Board. My gastro just put me on Amitiza after MiraLax and magnesium supplements didn't work for me. I really hate the idea of relying on drugs. I'm 46 and have had IBS-C since grade school. Absolutely nothing throughout the course of my life has ever worked (except regular colonics and large doses of stimulant laxatives). Today was my first day taking Amitiza. I felt really tired the first couple of hours after taking it, but then I exercised really hard for 45 minutes and that renewed my energy a bit. Ever since my gastro convinced me I must stop the stimulant laxatives and colonics I've been beyond miserable. Allowed myself to get so consitpated I was seriously sick. Caved and took large dose of ExLax (had to do it). I'm desparate to find a solution, but feel pessimistic that one exists for me. I'd be interested to hear what your problems with the drug were. Thanks.


Hi, well, first let me say that I officially have gastroparesis and hypothyroidism so maybe what applies to me won't necessary apply in your case (which is good!) but for me Amitiza causes HUGE bloating and (sorry for being gross) LOTS of flat......its horrible..I mean if I could be home alone all day without doing anything, no problem... but this is not a medicine I could take and lead a "normal" life at the same time((((( Anyone knows of any other websites other than medsmex that sells the real zelnorm? Its sooo expensive, and I still didnt get it.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Do you mean you ordered zelnorm from medsmex and did not receive it? If it is the real thing (I ordered some 2 day ago) it will be cheaper for me than what I was paying (almost 200.00 for 60 pills).


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

Consgasbloty said:


> Anyone knows of any other websites other than medsmex that sells the real zelnorm? Its sooo expensive, and I still didnt get it.


How long ago did you order it? Mine came in a little over 2 weeks, but they say it could take up to 14 to 21 business days (which sounds a little strange, since those are multiples of 7, but anyway...). If it was longer ago than that, I would call their customer support number.


----------



## ibsinphilly (May 31, 2007)

fizzixgal said:


> An update, now that I'm back on Zelnorm: after two days I've dropped 4 lbs. I'm eating normally and drinking enough, no signs of dehydration. Of course, I'm going a lot more than before, so the only thing I can conclude is that I'm 4 lbs of poop lighter.Maybe the weight gain people are noticing off Zelnorm is just more stool in their GI tracts at any given time?


hi all,i just found out about this website and message board after scouring the internet for ways that i could purchase zelnorm - it's so awful, i feel like some kind of addict! i have been off of it for about a month now, am entirely miserable, and have definitely also noticed the weight gain. however, i am unclear as to whether it really is weight gain or if it's just that i never have a complete BM and have SO much gas that i am constantly bloated. i have been taking amitiza for the past few days, and honestly, i think it's just making me feel a lot worse.







have people had success with ordering off medsmex - is it safe and do you actually get the meds? just want to make sure before dropping $70+. and are zelnorm and zelmac the same drug? thanks!


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes I definitely got my meds and they worked! As far as I can tell Zelmac and Zelnorm are exactly the same drug - even the tablets look the same and have identical markings. I think it is the same product, packaged under a different name for sale in different countries. I believe Zelnorm is what they decided to call it in the US and maybe in Canada, and it's Zelmac everywhere else.It is definitely expensive and it takes a while to come for some people, I'm not sure why but some people have waited for nearly a month for orders from Medsmex. For me it took only a little over two weeks - I'll know soon if that holds up as my second order was just shipped. It may depend on where you are, I'm in Michigan.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the encouraging news that the mexican meds work! yes, zelmac is the same drug as zelnorm. i seem to remember that tegaserod started out as "zelmac" but as it was going through the approval process here in the usa the fda made novartis change the name because they felt the name zelmac was too similar to the name of some other drugs here like zantac and zyrtec and they were concerned with scripts being confused (doctor's sloppy handwriting etc)--something like that. so norvartis changed it to zelnorm at least for here in the us--maybe canada too--don't know about that.maybe it's just taking medsmex longer to fill some orders. it's great you got yours in a little over two weeks. that sounds about right for the time it takes registered mail to get here from canada. registered is a little slower but safer--more security. it's definitely the best way to send mail out of mexico where from what i've heard there tends to be a lot of theft in the postal system. it travels in a locked mailbag and everyone who handles it signs for it (i work at the post office) and of course there might be customs delays that slow it down. i'm in michigan too and i ordered mine on the 24th--they charged my credit card on the 28th---can't wait til it comes!


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

fizzixgal said:


> Yes I definitely got my meds and they worked! As far as I can tell Zelmac and Zelnorm are exactly the same drug - even the tablets look the same and have identical markings. I think it is the same product, packaged under a different name for sale in different countries. I believe Zelnorm is what they decided to call it in the US and maybe in Canada, and it's Zelmac everywhere else.It is definitely expensive and it takes a while to come for some people, I'm not sure why but some people have waited for nearly a month for orders from Medsmex. For me it took only a little over two weeks - I'll know soon if that holds up as my second order was just shipped. It may depend on where you are, I'm in Michigan.


Fizzixgal, is that price for 30 pills or a 30 day supply? Either way, I'm considering it as a last resort, regardless of the price!


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

Bethany Aubre said:


> Fizzixgal, is that price for 30 pills or a 30 day supply? Either way, I'm considering it as a last resort, regardless of the price!


It's $70.88 for a box of 30 tablets from medsmex.com.


----------



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

yes zelmac and zelnorm are the same, that much I do know. I have heard mixed reports but never had the experience of ordering from them myself. I know how you feel though as I need zelnorm too.


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

I got zelnorm from medmex and it is not working. Is anyone having this problem? I'm kind of freaked out.


----------

